# [Commission] Dwarf Tales Dwarfs for a video cast show



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, this time I'm painting this for a commission:










Pretty much the whole Dwarfs range by Dwarf Tales miniatures. Excellent miniatures of which you may have seen two already in the Mortheim warband I did earlier this year. I'm painting these for a German video broadcast called Magabotato. It's a weekly show about tabletop gaming and everything surrounding that. They're doing a new episode each week and get up to five thousand views per episode. 

Make sure you have a look at their videos. Here is a link to their youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/Magabotato

These will have to be finished soon so I better hurry up. I will post an update in two days at the latest. Hope you all are having great holidays and enjoy them with family and friends! 

See you then!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update! 





















Hope to finish the Dwarfs soon.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautifully done.  

They look very nice Sigur. Especially love the metallics.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great looking stuff here Sigur! I am a big fan of the metallics as LTP already mentioned, but I am also loving the beards and fur on the cloaks. Excellent work!


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Mighty fine looking Dwarfs there. And yep, the metallics make them.


----------



## freakyfre (Dec 31, 2010)

excellent work, happy new year


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking models Sigur. Im assuming you have some cleaing up to do around the bases. But other that that these are really impresive. What colours did you use on the fur cloaks?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the numerous replies guys and happy new year to you!

Well, they're still WIP and I tend to finish bases last of course.  Furs are done with VMC Chocolate brown, drybrushing with various mixes of chocolate brown and kommando khaki (maybe a hint of white as well) and devlan Mud washes.












...I admit, not all that much has happened. My goal is to finish these guy by the fifth so I can make sure they have enough time to get delivered to magabotato before the shooting takes place. 


And now prepare for weird and whimsical wonders when (due to size comparison request) the most mischievous and prone-to-squabbling front rank since Ruglud's Orcs disbanded - woahahahahaahahahahelcome the size comparison brigade, ho-ho-ho-ho:









I grabbed a few miniatures from popular ranges and hope that you can estimate the size of the Dwarfs judging from those.

....aaand yes, the Dwarf in the left IS actually telling the Space Marine to "Be square or be square", hah-hah-hah. Oh, for fun...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh VMC Chocolate Brown, once of my favorite colors. They look good. What metallic range did you use for the mithril, is it a water or alcohol based?


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, VMC Chocolate Brown is one of my all-time VMC favorites as well (along with German Grey, Hull Red and Reflective Green). In fact I just ordered a bunch of other browns just so I don't use it that often. 

Just regular Citadel Mithril Silver for mithril parts.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic , Nice work. +Rep if I can give you any.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

While I was in Iraq I ordered an entire VMC case. Good stuff, great pigment.

Have you ever used Vallajo's Alcohol based metallics. Goes on really smooth and had a real good shine.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Bane_of_kings: Cheers. 

@djinn24: Yeah, I'm a friend of VMC paints as well but I mainly use them to fill gaps in the citadel and Coat d'Armes ranges. Thanks for the suggestion about the alcohol-based metallics, I might look into that.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Update:









Not all that much new at first glance because the details are what's left so a lot of pouches mainly, some leather belts and so on to paint.


Just out of curiosity - what do you like better: Trolls, Ogres and Minotaurs or Rincewind, Sam Vimes and Twoflower?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good, nice consistency in your highlighting as well. Good blend lines as well.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@djin2: Cheers. 



I just finished the Dwarfs for that video cast show: 




































Varnished and based as well! Wee!


----------

